# 2005 eXpress Paved On-Road Championships



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

*2005 eXpress Paved On-Road Championships* 

I'm here to announce the 2005 eXpress Paved On-Road Championships.

Details will follow in the next week. We're personally inviting drivers from all over the East Coast to attend.

Mark your calendars for the weekend of June 11th.

There will be plenty of cool prizes and nice, authentic wood plaques designed by Mc$ given for 1-10 in the A's of each class as well as 1-3 in the other mains. (No 5" plastic bowling trophies here, boyz.)

Here are some details:

*eXpress BBQ Pit Party with plenty of food for all

*1st through 10th place in each A-main (nitro, electric, 1/12th, etc.) in each class will be awarded plaques by McMoney Designs

*1st through 3rd in all other mains will be awarded plaques by McMoney Designs

*TQ in each class will be awarded a gift certificate towards a free McMoney Designs Pitboard with your choice of logos & design

*1st place in the A-main in each class will receive a gift certificate for $50 towards merchandise sold on eXpress Motorsports' wesbite: www.tmxpress.net

*Various prizes will be awarded via raffle throughout the day

As I said earlier, it's gonna be the real deal. Time to have a large on-road event during this time of year.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I would love to be able to go to this race, but it is the one weekend where I have to oversee moving 1300 pc's out of 7 schools in 3 days. 

I think that a couple of guys around here and an eXpress driver here are planning to go.

It sounds like you are gonna have one heck of a race out there. Hope it runs as smooooooth as your motors!

Tim


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Tim: 

Hi,

prepared to be kidnaped that weekend............I'll be sick, Jon can write me a doctor's slip. we'll take the truck and go...........

thanks


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> Tim:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


You guys are nuts!

C'mon, Tim. You gotta be there...


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

Entry form in .PDF format is now up on the eXpress website: 
www.tmxpress.net 

The file is fairly large, so expect it to take a minute at DSL/Cable speed downloads. For 56K dial-up, expect 5-10 minutes.

Send in entry forms ASAP to:

eXpress Motorsports
Attn: Jon Williams
69 Avenue F
Bayonne, NJ 07002

The deadline for receiving the entry form is May 27, 2005. We'll accept post-marked entries of that date as well.

Sign-ups are also available at the track, but you'll pay an additional $15 per entry.

To open and print the entry form, you will need Adobe Reader which can be downloaded from the following site:

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Jdwca:

I'm working on it..........you need a foam class. that way we might have a chance.


----------

